# Neurotica! Zine is seeking submissions



## ryan (Aug 14, 2012)

punks/drunks/weary eyed travelers and Dionysian perpetual optimists,

I'm seeking submissions for my zine, Neurotica! The submission guidelines are quite panoramic and vague.. the first issue is quite spontaneous, it has some terrifying comics that look like serial killer art, stories about punks in love, bleak naked lunchesque cut up poetry and suicide notes. send me anything! I prefer handwritten because I make copies of it and put it directly in the zine, I like that aesthetic and I feel that it makes it more voyeuristic, as if you were looking into a notebook someone left behind on a boxcar. send me a message and I'll send you my contact information to mail it. If you can't afford postage and just want to email it to me that's okay. i'll write it out by hand and give you the credit obviously but I just want to maintain the handwritten style. Anyone interested in purchasing Neurotica! The Genesis Issue, It's being sold on a sliding scale.. anything from $3-$5 depending on how much you can afford. I guarantee you it's unique and interesting and thought provoking and well worth the couple bucks. enjoy!


----------



## ChrisKCMD (Aug 14, 2012)

Have a website?


----------



## CrypticCosmic (Aug 15, 2012)

im a artist, looking for more artwork for your zine?


----------

